# Hellcannon Model



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, it looks like GW finally put the hellcannon into Finecast:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat630008a&prodId=prod1530002a 

The also finally gave the cannon itself a base - 100x150mm (I'm assuming that's a chariot base?). I do think, though, that the base is a bit long.

The stats at the bottom of the entry on GW's site are a bit different than what is in the WoC book. Does anyone know if there's going to be a WD update like they did w/ the terrorgheist?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

That or a new army book, the book is after all not new (Note the terrorgeist was also a WD hint at a new army book in the work so either option is not exclusive.)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Holy crap... and holy crap.

First was shock they finely made the one WFB model that really needed to be finecast into finecast... and second was for the base size: that's not a chariot base, not even close. Its the BIG monster base that's 3 times the size of a chariot base: things like the terrorgeist and stonehorn use it.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> and second was for the base size: that's not a chariot base, not even close. Its the BIG monster base that's 4 times the size of a chariot base: things like the terrorgeist and stonehorn use it.


It just occurred to me that the chariot base is 50x100mm. Yeah, a 100x150mm base seems a bit on the obscene side for the hellcannon.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Thunderstomp?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Luke.

The Hellcannon is a daemonic engine so the base could represent an aura of evil so powerful it shreds your soul.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Those things are kind of fun to make the moulds for, actually; I can cut the Hellcannon body mould in my sleep by now, pretty much...


----------

